# my first natural edge



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I was having ridiculous problems getting a wipe-on polyurethane finish on this piece, it simply wouldn't cover in some areas -- even after 8 coats there "dry" patches.

So I gave up, sanded the whole thing down and use spray-on shellac, which did exactly what it was supposed to do.

Anyway, now I'm feeling quite pleased with myself ... :icon_cool:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job. The tough areas to cover were probably end grain, or at least where grain changed? Try a coat or two of shellac, sanding after each one lightly, before doing your poly next time.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats really nice:thumbsup:
i was having the same problem on the maple Steve gave me 
i guess we live and learn


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice bowl Dunc,
I always like the mix of heart and sapwood. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice job, Duncanman
Cherry?


oops...saw the bottom...nice.......:blush:


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome job on your natural edge bowl. a good sander sealer like bulleye seal coat will take care of those end grain spots.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words.

A work colleague (he's the one I hold responsible for me getting into turning, he gave me my first lathe) pointed out that shellac is not as durable as polyurethane or polycrylic finished -- especially if there's a danger of alcholic beverages coming in contact with it.

Maybe I'll treat this shellac as a sealer -- give it a light sanding and see if the polyurethane behaves better on top of it.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Turned out nice.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice! Is it hard to keep the bark on and not catching?

Paul


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Hwood and Paul.



pvechart said:


> Is it hard to keep the bark on and not catching?


I think this depends 90% on the piece of wood and only 10% on luck ... ooops, I mean skill :laughing:

From what I've read, the bark is less likely to separate from the piece if the wood was cut after the leaves had fallen (less sap rising).

Other that that, just do everything very deliberately -- approach with the bevel pointing straight down the inside of the bowl, and proceed very slowly, holding the line of the cut even when you're mostly cutting air.

On my practice piece, I lost a piece of bark because I wasn't paying attention as I removed the gouge from the inside of the bowl. Duh. (Could have been worse, at least I didn't lose my hold on the handle!)


----------

